# Was fährt die Dame im Winter für einen Reifen?



## Grino21 (20. September 2012)

So bald beginnt die Winter Saison. Da ich nicht Ski oder Snowboard fahre. Fahre ich eben weiter MTB.

Jetzt weiss ich nicht was für einen Reifen ich aufs Remy tun soll.

Ich fahre etwa 40/60 Asphalt/Wald Trails.

Marke ist mir egal


----------



## Votec Tox (20. September 2012)

Die Dame von Welt fährt Spikes 
Spaß beiseite, wie kalt ist es bei Euch, will sagen, liegt Schnee oder ist es vereist, gefrorene Böden oder einfach nur nass und schlammig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (20. September 2012)

Kommt auch drauf an, in welchem Gebiet du fahrst. Ich bin letzten Winter mit meinen normalen Reifen, die ich im Sommer auch fahre, durchgefahren (und das waren Marathon-Reifen ). Wir hatten ja kaum Schnee. 
Diesen Winter gibt's einfach bestimmt neue Reifen aufs Rad, da meine praktisch unten sind. Und falls es ein neues AM-Rad gibt (ich spiele noch mit dem Gedanken) habe ich dann so oder so breitere Reifen...


----------



## Grino21 (20. September 2012)

Es liegt schon einiges an Schnee im Winter. Kalt war es letztes Jahr auch so um die -10 +/- 5 Grad
Bei Eis fahre ich eigentlich so gut wir gar nicht. 
Dann nehme ich das Auto.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2012)

im winter sind generell conti reifen mit black chili ein guter tipp. das black chili härtet im gegensatz zu weichen gummimischungen anderer hersteller nicht so extrem aus bei kälte.
im schnee irgendwas mit einem hohen, offenen profil (maxxis swampthing, conti baron) was sich nicht so schnell zusetzt. 
ansonsten mach ich mir immer auf einen zweiten lrs spikereifen drauf, falls es mal eisig wird. der kommt dann aber wirklich nur im notfall drauf, weil auf nicht-vereistem hartem boden zu fahren weder den spikes guttut, noch dem piloten spaß macht.


----------



## Grino21 (20. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> im winter sind generell conti reifen mit black chili ein guter tipp. das black chili härtet im gegensatz zu weichen gummimischungen anderer hersteller nicht so extrem aus bei kälte.
> im schnee irgendwas mit einem hohen, offenen profil (maxxis swampthing, conti baron) was sich nicht so schnell zusetzt.
> ansonsten mach ich mir immer auf einen zweiten lrs spikereifen drauf, falls es mal eisig wird. der kommt dann aber wirklich nur im notfall drauf, weil auf nicht-vereistem hartem boden zu fahren weder den spikes guttut, noch dem piloten spaß macht.


 
Ok danke. 
Wenn ich jetzt denn Maxxis nehmen würde. Was für eine Breite 2.35 oder gleich 2.5?


----------



## Votec Tox (20. September 2012)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Es liegt schon einiges an Schnee im Winter. Kalt war es letztes Jahr auch so um die -10 +/- 5 Grad
> Bei Eis fahre ich eigentlich so gut wir gar nicht.
> *Dann nehme ich das Auto*.



Geht es Dir ums Geländefahren im Tiefschnee oder um den Weg zur Arbeit auf teilwese geräumten Radwegen?
Im zweiten Fall ist so ein Conti Black Chili Dingens mit einem weniger Monsterstollen vielleicht die schweißmindernde Variante.
Zur Breite: Was veträgt Dein Hinterbau? Wobei Maxxis 2,5 nicht so breit bauen wie z.B. Schwalbe, aber da erzähle ich ja nichts Neues


----------



## Grino21 (20. September 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Geht es Dir ums Geländefahren im Tiefschnee oder um den Weg zur Arbeit auf teilwese geräumten Radwegen?
> Im zweiten Fall ist so ein Conti Black Chili Dingens mit einem weniger Monsterstollen vielleicht die schweißmindernde Variante.
> Zur Breite: Was veträgt Dein Hinterbau? Wobei Maxxis 2,5 nicht so breit bauen wie z.B. Schwalbe, aber da erzähle ich ja nichts Neues


 
Ich fahre teils auf geräumten und auch nicht geräumten Radwegen. 
Auch Tiefschnee.

Ich hab jetzt am Trek Remedy den FA 2,4 drauf. Ich denke der 2,5 dürfte passen. Weil ja Schwalbe eher breiter ist.


----------



## Veloce (21. September 2012)

Maxxis Minion  Fr .
Bei Tiefschnee Swampthings und für die Stadt wenn´s vereist ist 
Nokians .


----------



## Elmo66 (21. September 2012)

Habe den Hans Dampf montiert...werde ihn mal im Winter testen

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## HiFi XS (23. September 2012)

Wenn es nicht all zu technisch wird und es kein Blitz- oder Glatteis gibt sind die meiste gängigen Reifen völlig OK im Schnee. So meine Erfahrung.

Ich fahre auch im Tiefschnee mit Conti - geht eigentlich ganz gut auch bei den preiswerteren Verticals. 

Hier einer mit Nobby Nic.







Reifen - keine Ahnung? Pendler in der Stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (24. September 2012)




----------



## HiFi XS (24. September 2012)

Principianti    Und was fährt die im Schnee springende Dame da?


----------



## Grino21 (25. September 2012)

Danke für die ganzen versch. Reifen.  

Jetzt hab ich die Qual der Wahl.

Einer von diesen wird es werden:

Maxxis Swampthing
Schwalbe MM
Conti Baron BCC


----------

